# how can you ID the female seed?



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I decided to post this in different forum, Hope that helps to get some answer..
I got some seeds, but I didn't want to waste time growing males, I might end up have some males If I find some!

I was wonder if anyone know how to identify the seeds female or male as much as possible? to get more chance to have female plants by get the right sex of seed?  please help  thank you.

I don't hear but I learn by reading  so help me out!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2008)

look at the tip of seed.....if it looks like a Vagina..its Female..if it looks like a penus its male..hope this helps..Good luck


----------



## karmacat (Jul 26, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> look at the tip of seed.....if it looks like a Vagina..its Female..if it looks like a penus its male..hope this helps..Good luck



LOL


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

LMFAO...He's kiddin ya know??? There's no way of telling sex by seed...You're never going to have any guaranteed female seeds imo...There's always that chance of hermies...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

omg   come on!!  be serious,  are yall serious  just look at the tip of seeds? if look like vag? its female?   ya mean  vag hole or front of vag?  if its penus  does it look like a stick or  mini penus?   come on tell me?


----------



## Stonerman (Jul 26, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jeeez...


----------



## karmacat (Jul 26, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> omg   come on!!  be serious,  are yall serious  just look at the tip of seeds? if look like vag? its female?   ya mean  vag hole or front of vag?  if its penus  does it look like a stick or  mini penus?   come on tell me?



The only way to find out if they are male or female is too grow them,but it looks like your post cheered a few of us up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


I LOVE YOU BROTHER PAPPABEACH1...You ask some prety funny Questions..that I thaught Diserved a funny answer...Just funnin .. 



Keep us   my friend


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

lol!! you guys are some clowns.if we could tell which seeds were male or female,we'd never have to discuss a male ever again.even the feminised seeds have a chance of hermying.i dont care what the seedbanks say,theres no definite way to tell that the "female" wont turn into a "he-she" =)
thanks for the laugh,i needed it.-peace


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

i have seen a something about that before in another forum. or maybe it was here. but some people it can be done. i don't believe it but i'll try to find it again and post it for you guys.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for all the answers I needs...  oh well  I'm going back to that way, grem the seeds.. find out the sexes of plants, removing the males... the usually....  again, thank you all for the info I needs,  I can not believe the seeds bank can tell if its female or male...  those bank of seeds sites is full of craps...  I did removed 3 males out of indoor.. got catch up with 3 new plants,  germated more seeds for back up,  the usually,  again thank you everybodoy ,  I guess I learn what I need to learn and laugh, thanks all.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

the seeds they sell as female seeds have been breed to be female seeds. thats how they claim to know, but even then its not 100%. heres a good link to read over.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21546


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 27, 2008)

Cheers slowmo,


I was looking for that link, kinda not with it just yet........................


----------



## Growdude (Jul 27, 2008)

Time for a mother and clones?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 27, 2008)

*4-5 yrs ago on OVERGROW, I saw a thread where the author claimed he could tell female from male seeds.  However, it didnt work much better than by chance for me, maybe I could get 6 of 10 instead of 5 of 10*


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 27, 2008)

okay here it goes, this is updated after I learned and am going to look forward to do these methods, thanks to slowmotto and especially to uncle bud/ mutt  thank you very much for the infos I needs.  to get more chance of getting females from the seeds,   be careful, be critical  water it nicely, give them right lights especially to mh lights does help the female ratio to be higher chance to have female,   do not under water them. and dont give them not enough lights,   all that I checked their links on closed forum  that does help,  again thank you for all infos I needs... anyone can close this forum nor I can help others  with right infos..


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 27, 2008)

that may have been the same thing i saw Puffin. i looked for it again and couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just grow em and pimp then hoes!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 12, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> look at the tip of seed.....if it looks like a Vagina..its Female..if it looks like a penus its male..hope this helps..Good luck


:huh:


:rofl:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 12, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> The only way to find out if they are male or female is too grow them,but it looks like your post cheered a few of us up.


certainly did,...this one goes great with a morning dube and a cup o' joe:rofl:

i was under the impression that evironmental variables and proximity to opposite sexes  was what determined the sex of the plant.....hmmmm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

This has to be the funniest one.  ever


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well while this thread's up...Can we discuss how breeders go about producing their so called "feminized" seeds??? I had read a little about it somewhere but didn't really get the just of the whole thing...I know that it's the cause of the hermie epidemic tho!


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2008)

tn.. xhexk massproducers thread on breeding with silver thiosulfate (sp)??


----------



## karmacat (Aug 18, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *4-5 yrs ago on OVERGROW, I saw a thread where the author claimed he could tell female from male seeds.  However, it didnt work much better than by chance for me, maybe I could get 6 of 10 instead of 5 of 10*


Is this what you are talking about,we tried this method with 100 seeds and in the words of the mythbusters.

This myth was busted.

Click to enlarge


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 18, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> look at the tip of seed.....if it looks like a Vagina..its Female..if it looks like a penus its male..hope this helps..Good luck


 
If it has two different looking tips, it is a hermaphrodite. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 18, 2008)

I <3 Mp


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> If it has two different looking tips, it is a hermaphrodite.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


 

Yeah,,I forgot that one huh?  :rofl: 




take care and be safe


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

karmacat said:
			
		

> Is this what you are talking about,we tried this method with 100 seeds and in the words of the mythbusters.
> 
> This myth was busted.
> 
> Click to enlarge




ahhh   that is it.... this very picture I have seen it before somewhere when I was kid with my grandpa...he grabbed it out of my hand. hehe 

oh yes.. thank you....  now I ll do this and see for myself 
and I will let yall know the results!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 1, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> If it has two different looking tips, it is a hermaphrodite.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



really!! I have one seed that has 2 differnt tips of holes!!  thats weriod!!

I aint gonna grow it.. should I smash it?

I did put that seed somewhere  I can go get it and destroy it..


----------

